# Scrappage scheme - manufacturer's offers



## Calico (21 Jan 2010)

deleted post


----------



## Padraigb (21 Jan 2010)

I suspect that it depends on the manufacturer. If you have some idea of what car interests you, I suggest that you phone your local dealer to check the terms of the offer.

I have been considering making a deal, and the dealership I have been in touch with has told me that there could be a delay of a couple of months on delivery. It might be that if you are sure that you proceed in not too many months' time, you could nail down a deal now for completion later.


----------



## Calico (21 Jan 2010)

deleted post


----------



## Padraigb (21 Jan 2010)

Calico said:


> ... One more thing, is it acceptable to haggle with a dealer even after the scrappage allowance and manufacturer's discounts are applied?



I did, and things improved by about €500. Not a bad return for two minutes' effort.


----------



## z101 (28 Jan 2010)

What make and model of car did you go for Padraig ??


----------



## Frank (28 Jan 2010)

Always haggle 

Then get them to throw in a token carkit or sat nav, insist on a full tank of fuel something.


----------



## z101 (28 Jan 2010)

I spoke to a couple of dealers and they knocked say 200 off. They are saying thats all they can do as they are matching the government scheme and that the dealership is paying half of that. 
Anyone done better on a scrappage deal? if so what kind of car? and if you dont mind what price?


----------



## z101 (28 Jan 2010)

Just for give an EG. Suzuki swift 3k total scrappage making it 11700. Will do 11500. Basic colour and model. Not 100% if it includes delivery but I think it does.


----------



## bacchus (29 Jan 2010)

Ceatharlach said:


> I spoke to a couple of dealers and they knocked say 200 off. They are saying thats all they can do



They all say that but they can do much better...I was told that once, and i still manage to further get the price down by almost €2k.
Once you know exactly the car model and spec you want to buy, visit few dealers to show your interest, then organize an "auction"between them all...you'll be amazed how quickly and by how much the price will go down...you just have to fine some "hungry" sales men.


----------



## npgallag (29 Jan 2010)

11500 seems a lot...guy in office here lookin at this as well and best he found was Mitz Colt for 9900..tis the 3 door now.


----------



## Padraigb (29 Jan 2010)

Responding to Ceatharlach's question above: I have ordered a Renault Mégane (weeks to wait for delivery, because Renault's scrappage scheme deals seem genuinely good, and they are selling cars faster than they can get them in).

bacchus is right on strategy: I played two dealerships off against one another.


----------



## crabbybear (29 Jan 2010)

Padraigb said:


> Responding to Ceatharlach's question above: I have ordered a Renault Mégane (weeks to wait for delivery, because Renault's scrappage scheme deals seem genuinely good, and they are selling cars faster than they can get them in).
> 
> bacchus is right on strategy: I played two dealerships off against one another.


 
Good luck with it -- don't take this wrong but you may need it. Considered the Renault scrappage scheme myself on the hope quality and relability have improved but decided against, thinking about the heap of junk of a Renault 19 I has about 10 years ago.


----------



## foxylady (29 Jan 2010)

I just contacted Renault Airside  to see if this is being extended they seemed unsure but said it might be. Also when I enguired about a renault clio I was told If I buy now I wont get it until April, Is this the norm as I have never bought a brand new car before.


----------



## Padraigb (29 Jan 2010)

crabbybear said:


> Good luck with it -- don't take this wrong but you may need it. Considered the Renault scrappage scheme myself on the hope quality and relability have improved but decided against, thinking about the heap of junk of a Renault 19 I has about 10 years ago.



Thanks. I did some checking on quality and reliability, and the consensus seems to be that Renault have improved greatly.


----------



## Padraigb (29 Jan 2010)

foxylady said:


> I just contacted Renault Airside to see if this is being extended they seemed unsure but said it might be. Also when I enguired about a renault clio I was told If I buy now I wont get it until April, Is this the norm as I have never bought a brand new car before.



In normal times delays that long are unusual, but Renault cannot keep up with the demand generated by the scrappage deals. It does give you time to find some of the wherewithal with which to pay for it.


----------



## foxylady (29 Jan 2010)

Padraigb said:


> In normal times delays that long are unusual, but Renault cannot keep up with the demand generated by the scrappage deals. It does give you time to find some of the wherewithal with which to pay for it.


 
Yeah thats  a fair point, but if I am buying a new car , I want it and I want it now if you know what I mean


----------



## Padraigb (29 Jan 2010)

foxylady said:


> Yeah thats  a fair point, but if I am buying a new car , I want it and I want it now if you know what I mean



Look at the positives: if you get it now, then when April comes you won't have a new car.


----------



## crabbybear (29 Jan 2010)

Padraigb said:


> Thanks. I did some checking on quality and reliability, and the consensus seems to be that Renault have improved greatly.


 
Padraigb, If the quality and reliability has improved it would make me reconsider the Megane as the price I was quoted was 4k kess than Octavia. I know they have same engine as a  Nissan Qashai, would be worried about the electrics? what information did you get from your checking ? if you don't mind sharing. Thanks.


----------



## Leo (29 Jan 2010)

Look up independant reliability data such as the [broken link removed] or the JD Power surveys to get an idea of a car's relative rating.
Leo


----------



## z101 (29 Jan 2010)

We are down to 11400 including metalic. It s a 5 door not 3 door. Other dealers wont even match this let alone compete. A suzuki is better than a Renault (A least thats what everyone bar none tell me) and a Mit colt is smaller especially 3 door model so your not looking at like with like. 
The new Polo is a class looking car but at just under 13k more than we'll go. Got quoted 10,6k for an Opel Corsa with Met paint. Thats the most agressive I've seen.
I was told by airside Renault that the wait was until April for NON Met paint models. Those Grand Clio's look nice. I too have reservations about Renaults. I have a friend who worked 'deep' within Renault until a couple of years ago and even my friend says the Clio is the most reliable of their lot. The deal they have for the 3 door is very good but they dont carry it for the 5 door. There is only around 300€ VRT on a Clio (Enthanol) so any real deductions is coming from Renault not the government. Also, If they are selling out the door there will be a lot of them around in 2/3/4 years time used. 
A lot of these small cars even the Polo have a 3 cylinder engine. I would prefer 4 cylinder. 5 star safety rating seems pretty universal. Swift is an excellent car for safety when compared.


----------



## Frank (29 Jan 2010)

Ah be the hokey cokey Dr. Bill has done trojan work drumming up business for Reno.

Get the to throw a few penny apples as well.


----------



## Padraigb (29 Jan 2010)

crabbybear said:


> Padraigb, If the quality and reliability has improved it would make me reconsider the Megane as the price I was quoted was 4k kess than Octavia. I know they have same engine as a  Nissan Qashai, would be worried about the electrics? what information did you get from your checking ? if you don't mind sharing. Thanks.



Much of my checking was online, making use of search engines and the mental filters I have for screening out dodgy sites (renault+megane+roadtest was my main search). That got me mostly to roadtests published in established publications, discussion in a number of online forums, places like that. My main concern was, as yours seems to be, about the electrics. There seems to be a trade and user consensus that Renault have overcome the known problems in earlier Méganes. I didn't store the urls once I made my decision - sorry about that.

If you are interested in sporty performance, the 1.5 dCi 86 might not please you: acceleration is somewhat leisurely. That doesn't bother me.


----------



## crabbybear (30 Jan 2010)

Thanks Padraig.


----------



## MandaC (31 Jan 2010)

Renault are by far and away the greatest success story of the scrappage scheme.  Nobody can match them and they have to be commended on their work and if there are orders in the pipline as well as actual registrations, then they will have a tremendous year.  

That actually creates another problem in itself which links to resale value.  In 3-4 years time, or whenever people start to want to trade these in, the glut of these now (and there is a glut) will push their price down.  

Another problem regarding waiting till April - that is not necessarily a bad thing -I would prefer a freshly ordered car, it means that it might not have sat somewhere in stock for ages.


----------



## z101 (1 Feb 2010)

MandaC said:


> That actually creates another problem in itself which links to resale value. In 3-4 years time, or whenever people start to want to trade these in, the glut of these now (and there is a glut) will push their price down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foxylady (4 Feb 2010)

Ceatharlach said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> > That actually creates another problem in itself which links to resale value. In 3-4 years time, or whenever people start to want to trade these in, the glut of these now (and there is a glut) will push their price down.
> ...


----------

